# Dx Code for stomach nodule



## hcg (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been trying to find a dx code for stomach nodule in ICD 9 book but I could not find any, can anyone please help. I'd sure do appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## salCCS (Apr 3, 2013)

i'd use 789.3x


----------



## bridgettemartin (Apr 4, 2013)

I would go with 537.89.


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 4, 2013)

Without any more specifics I'd go with 789.3x.


----------



## hcg (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the inputs. I really appreciate the help. 

I would go for 789.3.


----------



## salCCS (Apr 6, 2013)

anytime


----------

